# Some Pictures I took for Photography.



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

So, in my black and White chemical photography class I decided that Coraline would be a perfect model, she is 11 weeks old and a very sweet little girl. These were taken while I was letting Coraline get some exercise outside. I am hoping they don't stretch out the topic page, so sorry if they do. I have been a very proud hedgehog mommy, I'm sure everyone I know is annoyed with my constant talk of her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, those pictures are beautiful!  Coraline (great name, btw) is a beautiful girl! And I'm in the same boat, my friends and family are all sick of hearing about Lily this and Lily that. :lol:


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, luckily my mom loves Coraline as much as I do. My friends have to tell with me always showing off my pictures of her. I don't care though. I love her too much too not show her off.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pictures, and adorable model!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hehe, Thank you. Thank you. ^_^


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice photos!! They have really great exposure. I noticed a water spot on your third photo. That spot may have come from your negatives... try re-washing them and do an extra rinse without the drops in at the end. I find those off spots can really take away from the focus of the photo... and we wouldn't want anything taking away from the cute model!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, I am guessing you know your way around a dark room? Thank you for the advice, I will def. do that when I am in class next. >_<


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, i spent two hellish semesters in a dark room. i can still smell the chemicals in one of the hoodies, lol. your focus and exposure look great as well btw!!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean I walk around all day smelling like fixer. Developing the negatives is the worst part to me though. Thanks, it was difficult Coraline did not want to stay still for more then two seconds.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Great pics & real cutie! Nice to see pics that have been developed instead of just digital shots straight onto a computer ( which i'm afraid i am now very guilty of)!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you very much, as much as I dislike the smells of chemical photography and having to take it for a grade it really is a fun way to spend time on.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. I especially like the last one.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. ^_^


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely pictures! My Dad did a lot of black and white work and used to develop his own at home. I especially like the third, it makes me want to pick her up and cuddle her


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh I wish I had my own developing station and dark room. That would be amazing!
Hehe, she is the best cuddler. >_<


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding pics!
Wish i could take em like that!


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

You could, honestly anyone could do photography if they took the time to learn, and if they took the time it takes to take pictures, develop film, and enlarge the pictures. It's really a labor of love once you get into it. I won't really be able to take black and white photos anymore. I don't have toe resources too, but I have a bunch of Coraline pictures. I am going to frame them and hang them in my room. ^_^


----------

